# Spending my third year of uni in America?



## rozmando (Dec 23, 2008)

How easy would it be to gain a Work visa for a year / 9 months in America?

cheers!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm a little confused. You mention spending your third year of uni in the US, which means you would need a student visa. On a student visa, you are not allowed to work except for "pocket money" - limited hours and usually limited to an "on campus" job (i.e. working for the university).

Coming from the UK, the only way to get a work visa is to first find a job that will sponsor you for a work visa and then your application goes into the hopper for the H1B visa lottery.

The other option is to find an exchange program (BUNAC, IIRC is the main one in the UK) through your university. The US Consulate website should have a list of the recognized exchange programs.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## rozmando (Dec 23, 2008)

what it is, is that in my third year i have a 40 week work placement and they can offer work placements that are abroad. Not sure if i would be applying for a work visa or what though.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

I do not understand what you mean by "work placement". Can you explain this please? Are you talking about an internship?


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

Google BUNAC


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Tiffani said:


> Google BUNAC


Let me google that for you


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

Fatbrit said:


> Let me google that for you


ROTFLMAO 

Did I ask for comments from the peanut gallery???  (I was having "issues" with my browser before thankyouverymuch!)

Work Abroad, Volunteer Abroad and Teaching Overseas programmes There that should make it really really simple


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I think you are looking for either an internship, or what a few universities in the US call 'work experience' or 'on the job experience' (or at least they did in my day). I don't think programs like that are very common at the undergraduate level, except as summer internships, which frequently aren't even paid. Some universities and some degrees offer or require an internship, but it isn't really common, and they are usually only for four months or so. 

As mentioned above, look at BUNAC.


----------



## rozmando (Dec 23, 2008)

In england many Universities let your third year be on the job training for a 40 week placement. I wanted to know though how easy it is to gain a one year working visa!


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Virtually impossible. You have to find an employer that wants to hire you, the employer has to show evidence that there is no citizen or permanent resident who can be hired for the job, it costs the employer money and takes time, and if by some miracle you are approved, you then go into a lottery of people who are approved, and may or may not get a visa based on the luck of the draw. No employer is going to go through all that for someone who is going to stay only for a year. That is why I suggested BUNAC, and seeing if you could do two separate BUNAC visas. The fact that a long internship for the third year of university is not common in the US means that there are no programs set up to facilitate such an option and US employers are not accustomed to hiring anyone for a program like that.

Also keep in mind that the employment situation is pretty grim in the US and getting grimmer. Companies are having mass layoffs, cutting hours, and putting people on unpaid leave.

I think you would be much better off with a WHV somewhere.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

BUNAC, as far as I know, is pretty much your only option. But talk to the exchange/study abroad office at your university as they may have information.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Fulbright Program


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I looked at the Fullbright link, and for students, the opportunities are to study, do research, or teach a foreign language. The OP is looking for a one-year work experience, so that won't work for her. Besides, I think most of the grants go to graduate students, top ones at that. The only Fullbright recipients I can recall ever meeting were PhD candidates or professors.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

I'm clutching at straws. Because that's all there is.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah, there really is not a lot of hope here. If the requirement is a single, 40-week job as part of her degree, the US isn't the place.


----------

